# Nintendo Wii U TVii remote settings for Preimere



## eugenegh2 (May 5, 2012)

I was unable to get the Wii U TVii remote to control my TiVo Premiere XL4. The orange light on the Premiere would not light up showing it received a signal from the Gamepad's IR emitter. 

The process below worked for me:

When prompted for 'Cable box' or 'Satellite box' choose 'I don't know' instead. After choosing TiVo as the manufacturer, press the red 'Power' button and then 'Didn't work'. The Gamepad will then try the next signal type which is labeled 'Satellite box'. This is recognized by the TiVo but the 'Guide' button switches Live TV inputs. Choose 'Didn't work' again. This will have it try the 2nd 'Satellite box' signal. Continue with the TV setup.

The Guide button works properly now.

You could also just start with 'Satellite box' and choose the 2nd signal type from there.

Most of the remote functions work for now. The DVR controls are not yet enabled which I find odd. It is possible that these may not use IR but won't know for sure until they are enabled.

Hopefully once TiVo is integrated into TVii it will be more complete and work as expected.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

You sir, are a GENIUS! Thank you so much for taking the time to share your findings. Worked like a charm. Nintendo has pushed back support for TiVo DVR functionality until January. They've hit all of their promised time frames so far, so knock on wood we shouldn't be waiting too much longed! I bought the Wii U specifically for the TiVo compatibility, so hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## Chazz8 (Apr 21, 2002)

Thank you for sharing. I was stuck on TiVo setting 1, which didn't work. Now the buttons work on stetting 2 for satellite box. Just waiting for Nintendo to add more buttons.


----------



## roroshor (Mar 27, 2013)

I am also having some difficulty in getting the Wii U remote to control my Tivo. I tried the actions suggested in this thread but I had no luck. Any other suggestions.


----------



## eugenegh2 (May 5, 2012)

I am not aware of any other settings that are needed for the Premiere. You can't relay on the Power button test as the TiVo does not actually turn off. Try Tivo > Satellite Box > 2nd type and test out the other buttons on the Screen/Gamepad. Ch up and down for example. Can you control your TV with the Gamepad?


----------

